# merkwürdiges mplayer-Problem

## Frank-Schmitt

Ich versuche schon länger mit mplayer (verschiedene Versionen) Podcasts abzuspielen, leider erfolglos. In den m4a-Dateien scheinen nicht nur Sound-, sondern auch Bildinformationen zu stecken. Allerdings kommt es beim Bildwechsel immer zum Absturz von mplayer.

Die Textausgabe gibt das wieder 

```

MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Spiele Menno de Jong - Intuition Podcast 026.m4a.

libavformat-Dateiformat erkannt!

[mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0xa7306e0]max_analyze_duration reached

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 0

[lavf] Untertitelstream gefunden, -sid 0

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 2

VIDEO:  [jpeg]  480x475  24bpp  44100.000 fps    3.9 kbps ( 0.5 kbyte/s)

Clip-Info:

 major_brand: M4A 

 minor_version: 0

 compatible_brands: M4A mp42isom

 title: Intuition Podcast 026

 muxer: Podcast Maker 1.4.0 by Lemonz Dream

 album: Intuition Podcast

 year: 2009

 author: Various Artists

 comment: www.mennodejong.com

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Unsupported PixelFormat -1

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffmjpeg] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MJPEG)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 263.2 kbit/18.65% (ratio: 32895->176400)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

Konnte keinen passenden Farbraum finden - neuer Versuch mit '-vf scale'...

Öffne Videofilter: [scale]

Film-Aspekt ist 1.01:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 4

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 9 -> 8

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 5 -> 4

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 9 -> 8

[swscaler @ 0x87d0aa0]BICUBIC scaler, from yuv444p to yuv420p using MMX2

[swscaler @ 0x87d0aa0]using 4-tap MMX scaler for horizontal luminance scaling

[swscaler @ 0x87d0aa0]using 8-tap MMX scaler for horizontal chrominance scaling

[swscaler @ 0x87d0aa0]using n-tap MMX scaler for vertical scaling (YV12 like)

[swscaler @ 0x87d0aa0]480x475 -> 480x476

VO: [xv] 480x476 => 481x476 Planar YV12 

A: 519.4 V: 519.0 A-V:  0.354 ct:  0.001   0/  0 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 12% 

Zu viele Audiopakete im Puffer: (4096 in 3172988 Bytes).

Vielleicht spielst du eine(n) nicht-interleaved Stream/Datei, oder der 

Codec funktioniert nicht. Versuche bei AVI-Dateien, den nicht-interleaved 

Modus mit der Option -ni zu erzwingen.

A: 519.7 V: 519.0 A-V:  0.695 ct:  0.001   0/  0 ??% ??% ??,?% 1 0 14% 

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

Anders als es die Meldung "Zu viele Audiopakete im Puffer" vermuten lässt, scheint es aber kein reines Audioproblem zu sein, den mit der Option "-novideo" läuft der Podcast problemlos ab, allerdings fehlen mir dann die Bildinformationen. Irgendwelche Ideen?

Achso: 

Plattform: x86

mplayerversion  mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731 und mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1

Hinsichtlich des Problemes bei beiden Versionen kein Unterschied.

Die Adresse des Podcasts, falls es jemand probieren will, ist http://www.mennodejong.com/podpress_trac/feed/826/0/Menno%20de%20Jong%20-%20Intuition%20Podcast%20026.m4a

----------

